# Biljax 5533a (60') towable aerial lift



## arbor pro (Mar 23, 2011)

Any opinions on a 2006 biljax 5533a towable lift with 60'w/h? I am working on a deal to buy out a local rental company's fleet and it includes this lift. I also have a 2009 genie tz50 with about 40 hrs (just like new) and don't need both. Would sell either lift...

The Biljax lift has around 350 hours and seems to operate well. It's been stored outdoors so the elements have taken their toll on the paint which is fair/avg. The attached pic is one I pulled off of an online dealer site as I don't have one of the actual unit yet. The actual lift's paint is not quite as good as the one in the photo.

With a new paint job, this lift would probably sell for around $30k. I'm thinking it should be worth $25k-27k but, you tell me - what do you think it's worth? I've only operated genie lifts but not biljax. are they good lifts?

Anyone want to make an offer?

scott
605-228-9350


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 23, 2011)

I paid 25,750 for a 2007 last fall. That was from an authorized Bil-Jax dealer and reseller and it included a certified inspection and cosmetic work. It was in very nice cosmetic condition and they'd replaced some stuff like the wear pads on the shooting boom, batteries and the motor. Seemed like a good deal and I've had no trouble. When the 5533a first came out I used a brand new one from a rental company. A year later I rented the same machine and it was trashed so I was a little hesitant to buy one from a rental outlet. That being said I bought a 4319 from a mom and pop rental outfit that had been well taken care of and I used it for 3 years with no problems. I know you deal in this stuff frequently so I'm guessing you can tell the good from the bad. I wasn't sure if you were asking for an opinion on the operation of the 5533a but in case you were or someone else is looking for info, it's a slow lift and they've attempted to save battery usage by making it gravity down so going down is really slow. I could use the 4319 for 2 full days on a charge and still have some juice left. The 5533a is good for about 1 1/4 days and the batteries are done. All that being said, I love it. With my mini-skid and 2X4' sheets of 1/2" plywood I can put it almost anywhere.
Phil


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 23, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> I paid 25,750 for a 2007 last fall. That was from an authorized Bil-Jax dealer and reseller and it included a certified inspection and cosmetic work. It was in very nice cosmetic condition and they'd replaced some stuff like the wear pads on the shooting boom, batteries and the motor. Seemed like a good deal and I've had no trouble. When the 5533a first came out I used a brand new one from a rental company. A year later I rented the same machine and it was trashed so I was a little hesitant to buy one from a rental outlet. That being said I bought a 4319 from a mom and pop rental outfit that had been well taken care of and I used it for 3 years with no problems. I know you deal in this stuff frequently so I'm guessing you can tell the good from the bad. I wasn't sure if you were asking for an opinion on the operation of the 5533a but in case you were or someone else is looking for info, it's a slow lift and they've attempted to save battery usage by making it gravity down so going down is really slow. I could use the 4319 for 2 full days on a charge and still have some juice left. The 5533a is good for about 1 1/4 days and the batteries are done. All that being said, I love it. With my mini-skid and 2X4' sheets of 1/2" plywood I can put it almost anywhere.
> Phil


 
I guess, first and foremost, I was wondering if it's a good lift for tree work in case I keep it and sell my genie. Sounds like it would be ok. Second, was wondering what it is worth. Based on your reply, maybe $25k is too much. Would $22500 be a reasonable price in your opinion?


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't really give you a good comparison because I've never used a Genie. Since Bil-Jax is made over in the western part of the state they own a lot of the local market. Most of the rental places around here are going with 50' lifts so it's hard to fine a 60 footer to rent. Compared to the 4319 which had the hydraulic controls in the bucket the 5533 with it's touch pad controls is a bit more awkward and the control box mounted on top of the basket is more vulnerable. I don't have the basket rotator so sometimes it's hard to snake your way in on trims. Not nearly as fast as a bucket but for my use it works well.
Phil


----------



## wildbill (Jun 4, 2015)

In this biz height & horizontal reach is everything. The extra 5ft. is all the difference in the World. Personally I own an 80ft. Snorkel lift with straight boom. Articulated is a pain in the butt yet I'll rent a 55ft towable to knock out small jobs. Genie is ok but 50ft. leaves me having to get creative, JLG's are junk in my eyes. Your price is high, my rental guy on my advice just added a 5533a 2015 for 28k. right from the company. I'm buying a Snorkel 50ft straight boom that's more portable at 13k pounds and is self propelled, you can get into tight spots and boot n' scoot around the job, outriggers are a hassle. All machines have quirks right out of the box, membranes will leave your hands cramped. Sell the Genie...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 4, 2015)

arbor pro said:


> Any opinions on a 2006 biljax 5533a towable lift with 60'w/h? I am working on a deal to buy out a local rental company's fleet and it includes this lift. I also have a 2009 genie tz50 with about 40 hrs (just like new) and don't need both. Would sell either lift...
> 
> The Biljax lift has around 350 hours and seems to operate well. It's been stored outdoors so the elements have taken their toll on the paint which is fair/avg. The attached pic is one I pulled off of an online dealer site as I don't have one of the actual unit yet. The actual lift's paint is not quite as good as the one in the photo.
> 
> ...


I've been looking and dreaming of that very same lift here the rentals use jlg 5 feet less reach sometimes is huge!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 4, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> I've been looking and dreaming of that very same lift here the rentals use jlg 5 feet less reach sometimes is huge!



Take a milk crate up with you and stand on that.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 5, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> Take a milk crate up with you and stand on that.


Lol sometimes 40 foot ladder is needed past 57 feet but I just climb with my wraptor most times. I'm renting a nifty lift today


----------

